# A Friday the 13th Ocean



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 15, 2017)

Certainly not the norm for the Ocean which usually runs on-time or very close to it....but thing do happen....and the Ocean that departed Halifax on Friday the 13th arrive in Montreal over 13 hours late:

-Delayed at Alton between Halifax and Truro while a CN freight was recrewed

-Wheel slip issues with engine 6445 not loading after departing Matapedia.

-#15 Backed up to Clark Brook and waited for an engine from #14.

-Delayed again at Mont Joli with engine issues.

-Rcrewed at Ste Florence (Original crew expired)

-Wait for meet at St. Andre (Jct with NTR freight main from the Maritimes)

-Recrewed at LaPocatiere

-Medical Emergency at St. Charles and met by paramedics at Route #279 crossing.

https://goo.gl/maps/b9niEo5vrdH2

-Arrived Montreal at 2322 on Saturday evening 13hr 19min late.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 16, 2017)

That makes me a bit nervous. I'm arriving in Montreal on Christmas Eve and flying out at 2.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 16, 2017)

Thats not a problem, thats the 24th, not the 13th.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 19, 2017)

What a difference 6 days make. Just arrived in Montreal 5 mins early and we were early at most stations along the way.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 19, 2017)

Just dont break a mirror.


----------

